# catless mid pipes



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

i had a question and just point me in the direction if there is a forum. I want to buy some catless mid pipes used because the guy doesn't like them to loud. but they will leave the check engine light on what can i do to get it to turn off. will a programmer work?


----------



## homegrownracing (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks for all the help. I am just going to go with some long tube headers with cats so i don't have to figure out the problem. i heard if you move the 02 senors out a little in the pipe that will do the trick. i really didn't want to mess with that over a little horsepower gain.


----------

